# Nepalese Cheese Chew



## DiamondsDad (Jul 14, 2011)

After reading another thread on SM about chews for little fluffs, I decided I would try Diamond on a chew made of that hard cheese developed in Nepal. I didn't see the brand that was mentioned in the thread, but out neighbourhood pet store carries Nepalese cheese chews from This & That Canine Co. called Everest chews. It seems This & That is a Canadian company (we live in Canada), but has anyone used this brand?

The ingredients are listed as yak milk, cow milk, salt and lime juice. 
It says it's a product of the USA, that it has no chemicals, preservatives or filllers. 

I let Diamond have a bit of a chew on it. She seems to like it. She's not crazy about it like a flossie, but she is definitely interested in chewing on it. 

If no one else has used this brand, does it seem similar to what you give your fluffs? Are there any concerns I should be aware of? (I'm so worried about giving my little girl new things)


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

We use Himalayan Chews and Churpi Chews, which seem to be similar products as yours. The only issue I'm aware of is if your pup is dairy intolerant.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I also get the Himalayan chews which have the same ingredients as those. My girls alternate between those and flossies.


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Sorry I am no help havent tryed any of these with my girls.



silverhaven said:


> I also get the Himalayan chews which have the same ingredients as those. My girls alternate between those and flossies.


I would like to buy the Himalayan chews for my girls. But Im wondering if they stainthe fur?


----------



## DiamondsDad (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback. I let Diamond chew on it for about half an hour or so and she didn't have any negative reaction, so I guess I will continue to let Diamond have these as a chew treat.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

S&LP'S Mommy said:


> Sorry I am no help havent tryed any of these with my girls.
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to buy the Himalayan chews for my girls. But Im wondering if they stainthe fur?


I find them very clean.


----------

